# HSQLDB Kopiere Tabellen



## sirair (13. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

habe zwei HSQL Datenbanken. Möchte die Daten der einen Datenbank in die andere kopieren. Wie kann man das am besten machen?


----------



## sirair (13. Dez 2009)

irgendwie so müsste es gehen.


```
...
Prepared Statement StatementLoad;
Prepared Statement StatementCopy

Database DatabaseLoad= ...;
Database DatabaseCopy= ...;

StatementLoad = DatabaseLoad
			.prepareStatement("Insert into Benutzer (*)");
```

(*): StatemetCopy= DatabaseCopy
			.prepareStatement("Select * From Benutzer)");

Noch ne andere Frage: Was passiert wenn z.B. zufällig die Werte einer Reihe identisch sind(also das von der zu kopierenden tabelle in die neue tabelle)? Sagt er dann PrimaryKey vorhanden?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Dez 2009)

How To Copy Database Data Using JDBC



> Noch ne andere Frage: Was passiert wenn z.B. zufällig die Werte einer Reihe identisch sind(also das von der zu kopierenden tabelle in die neue tabelle)? Sagt er dann PrimaryKey vorhanden?



Dann schmeißt er ne SQLException mit dem Hinweis der Datensatz ist vorhanden


----------

